# Fishing in the good old days,the Gamecock Fleet



## bones

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=8558510268577991685
was given this link from my boss who is an ex trawlerman and i thought some of you sea salts would find it interesting the video description as follows..

Short film in black and white of a UK fishing fleet, circa 1920. The fleet included mother ships that stored and delivered the fish to ... all » market, while the boats continued fishing. The fleet also included a hospital ship, which isn't surprising when you see the way the fishermen had to transfer the fish using small rowing boats. With thick woolen jumpers and the real oilskins made of treated canvas to keep out the weather, the cold winter weather still took it's toll, and falling overboard meant almost certain death. Modern boats and gear makes for a safer environment, but fishing remains one of the most dangerous jobs on earth. 

kind regards bones


----------



## RayJordandpo

Bones
A very tough job indeed. I see in the newspapers that they intend to hold a minutes silence for the fifty eight men who lost their lives on the three Hull trawlers that went down in 1968
Ray Jordan


----------



## Fiesty Fay

A good piece of film to show how the old fishermen used to do their job, its given me an idea what my grandfather used to do when he was fishing, he was fishing before the first world war up until about 1950 I think, so he saw quite a bit of change in the safety side of things i should think. Thanks for putting that up for us to see Bones.

Cheers

Fay


----------



## bones

i though most would like the clip..gives a real insight of how it used to be..i could never of imagined it if it wasnt for that rare clip...Ray it seems a bit odd to have a minutes silence just for the crew who lost their lives in 1968
.it should be a national thing..many fishermen lost their lives in u.k waters and wordwide..but still will hold the minute silence...kind regards karl(bones)


----------



## gil mayes

Sadly life was cheap. Two examples of death during this exercise.

GOTHIC(H67). 1.10.1905: In heavy weather in North Sea, transferring boxes to cutter Jackdaw (H727), H. Brewster (26), Bosun, fell between boat and ship and was swept away and drowned.

GOZO (H545) 2.10.1905: In heavy weather in North Sea, Henry Boys, Bosun, was drowned transferring boxes. 
Gil.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Hundreds were lost when it was the Sailing Trawlers too Gil when they first started working in large fleets and using a fish transport vessel. The fishing is the most dangerous non-military job in the developed world today ( always has been , the only job more dangerous would be in 3rd world deep coal mining ).

This year has already started badly for Europes fishermen , 6 men lost their lives when the French trawler La Petit Julie sank 2 weeks ago , 5 had to be rescued from the Fraserburgh registered Fisher Boys FR54 10 days ago when she foundered , there was a Spanish owned ( Scottish registered ) longliner escorted into Killybegs last week after going on fire ( 16 of a crew 14 taken off by Helicopter ) , the Newry registered trawler Bounteous N942 had to have a pump flown out to her last week as she almost sank.

Deaths/Injuries per 1000 men employed are considerably higher than in any other industry. Its a true saying that the Sea will have her share...

Davie


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Good evening to all members.
And Hello Bones.
This film is a very important do***ent ,also I think ,this is unique.
Thank you very mutch to show it, is super....
Perhaps you can help me , in some of my questions ,in my Portuguese fishing trawler model.
I´l be gratefull, someone to help me ,in the unknown details such as ; the well house details,what´s inside it ,some foto or design.

Best Regards

C.Mariano


----------



## cueball44

*cueball44*



bones said:


> i though most would like the clip..gives a real insight of how it used to be..i could never of imagined it if it wasnt for that rare clip...Ray it seems a bit odd to have a minutes silence just for the crew who lost their lives in 1968
> .it should be a national thing..many fishermen lost their lives in u.k waters and wordwide..but still will hold the minute silence...kind regards karl(bones)


the minutes silence was because it was the 40'th anniversary of ther loss, not because it just happend to them, w.hawker.(Cloud)


----------



## billblow

Both my grandfathers were skipper trawlermen. In the obituary of one of them he was called an Admiral of the Fleet.
I believe one skipper was designated as this for the fleet and he decided were to fish and when to haul. 
I knew they communicated to the other trawlers by flag signals as in the film but know very little else about his duties.
Anyone know any more about these admirals?
billblow


----------



## E.Martin

Heard this said when a Force 10 was blowing.
What about the seamen out at sea on a night like this
"What about the fishermen?"
"F--k them they are use to it"
Having been a fisherman and worked as a rigger for 36 years have been much involved in the fishing industry,yes the ships were modernized ,better accomodation,
better food and thats about it, the danger factor was still there working in the bight of singing wires,and the weather,regardless how bad the weather was at times the crews had to be out on deck doing what had to be done.
Have never been involved with "Black Ice",cannot think of anything worse,in my opinion fishing in Icelantic waters in Winter when there was any chance of Iceing up
fishing should have been banned.


----------



## E.Martin

*Admiral*



billblow said:


> Both my grandfathers were skipper trawlermen. In the obituary of one of them he was called an Admiral of the Fleet.
> I believe one skipper was designated as this for the fleet and he decided were to fish and when to haul.
> I knew they communicated to the other trawlers by flag signals as in the film but know very little else about his duties.
> Anyone know any more about these admirals?
> billblow


Recently read a book "North Sea Fishers and Fighters" by Walter Wood,that tells you about the Admirals of the fishing fleets,they would be in charge of 50 trawlers.
One incident in a gale a deckie was washed overboard from one trawler,he finished up being washed on board another trawler down wind.


----------

